# Easy to switch Uber account from one city to another?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anybody know if it is relatively easy to switch from being a driver in Boston to a drivrr in Chicago, for instance?

I imagine one MUST register the car in Illinois and get IL plates, a new inspection and new insurance before the app can accept pings?

So, the Uber app would not work in another part of the country without re-registering from...maybe even starting with a 5.0 rating again?

I have driven UberTaxi in Boston for almost one year but may change to UberX, then eventuallyvmove to Chicago (Land of Lincoln...err..Land of low 85 cents per mile rides).


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes it is relatively easy to become an Uber driver in a new city because it is relatively easy to become an Uber driver. They don’t care that you’ve driven before, sorry, and you’ll start with a totally fresh account. It will probably take longer though, as it did me, since my new state’s driver’s license did not reflect that 1-year’s driving history.

You are right about changing everything over before you can even really apply, except curiously, the insurance. Uber CA took my Illinois insurance (which should not cover a California resident), because literally Uber does not care one damned wink if UberX’s are privately insured within the law.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You can't just keep driving on your old account? Does it refuse to sign in if you're out of your market? I drive in Cleveland and Akron is considered another market but my account seemed to work there when I turned it on for the drive back to Cleveland (although I got no pings).


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

As Uber has merged California into a single activated zone, it has probably done so with Ohio, DC and NY tristate areas, etc.

Anyway Uber will have you reapply, the offices from one region to the next are totally separate.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Uber can't merge NY tristate because of much different regulations in NY. But if you drive in Connecticut you can drive in NJ and vice versa.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

R


BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I imagine one MUST register the car in Illinois and get IL plates, a new inspection and new insurance before the app can accept pings?


It's commonplace to see cars with Indiana, Michigan & Wisconsin plates doing UberX in Chicago. So I don't think you'd have to switch your vehicle registration, Drivers License or insurance to be able to drive in Chicago.
But you'll have to get a car inspection. Send an email to [email protected] to get the process details.


----------

